# brembo brakes for almera gti



## rdizz1 (Aug 27, 2011)

hi im looking at fitting a set of brembos on my almera gti from a 200sx/350z.
are there any issues or alternatives i need to know about!thanks

spec;almera gti (n15)
18'' nismo alloys
factory fitted kit
lowerd 35mm


----------

